# About Shore Construction Group



## CCCo.

Shoreconsgroup said:


> I prefer an avatar that represents me as well, so I made the change. Thanks again for your help.


No problem!

That is much better !!
Nice to meet you Andrea :thumbsup:

I think you'll fit in - you'll find your groove here, have a great day. James

-


----------



## TNTRenovate

I disagree that it was a proper introduction, hence the hard time. It was a cut ans paste impersonal ad, come to find out not even the real deal, but an assistant. I don't think that there was any nasty posts, we could get nasty and show you what nasty is. What I don't like is phony and it was phony from the start.

That being said, it is much appreciated that you represent yourself. However if you think that the members were too harsh on you when we were trying to vet a fake profile, then maybe this isn't the place for you. You will have to have much thicker skin than that to survive around here.

I say all that to say that I truly hope that you stick around and get to know us. Read, learn and ask questions. 

Rob


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Shoreconsgroup said:


> I prefer an avatar that represents me as well, so I made the change. Thanks again for your help.


Ha another nice edit:thumbsup:
...................Way better than the Italian mob guy:no:


............................ Who's the nice looking blond lady:blink:



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Welcome to the forum, so sorry to have pulled you out of your shell like that:jester:


----------



## Jaws

It is WAY less confusing with your profile picture being changed. The Marc/Andrea thing is way to much for my dull mind to process everytime we meet up on a thread. 

Just post questions as you. There is no reason for you to have to post as your boss, you can both have profiles if he would like to join as well.

Rob, many admin folks answer their employers emails, set their schedules, and blog on their bosses websites, so its not that weird. She just didnt know how we do things here.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

You'll get used to TNTSERVICES







I think that's him with the oped mouth:whistling He a very funny guy :boxing:


----------



## Shoreconsgroup

Jaws said:


> It is WAY less confusing with your profile picture being changed. The Marc/Andrea thing is way to much for my dull mind to process everytime we meet up on a thread.
> 
> Just post questions as you. There is no reason for you to have to post as your boss, you can both have profiles if he would like to join as well.
> 
> Rob, many admin folks answer their employers emails, set their schedules, and blog on their bosses websites, so its not that weird. She just didnt know how we do things here.


Well said!


----------



## Shoreconsgroup

CCCo. said:


> No problem!
> 
> That is much better !!
> Nice to meet you Andrea :thumbsup:
> 
> I think you'll fit in - you'll find your groove here, have a great day. James
> 
> -


You have a great day too!


----------



## Shoreconsgroup

TNTSERVICES said:


> I disagree that it was a proper introduction, hence the hard time. It was a cut ans paste impersonal ad, come to find out not even the real deal, but an assistant. I don't think that there was any nasty posts, we could get nasty and show you what nasty is. What I don't like is phony and it was phony from the start.
> 
> That being said, it is much appreciated that you represent yourself. However if you think that the members were too harsh on you when we were trying to vet a fake profile, then maybe this isn't the place for you. You will have to have much thicker skin than that to survive around here.
> 
> I say all that to say that I truly hope that you stick around and get to know us. Read, learn and ask questions.
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob, I AM the real deal, posting for my employer. Found this site and thought it was a good one to join. Just not aware of the way you guys do things around here yet.


----------



## Shoreconsgroup

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ha another nice edit:thumbsup:
> ...................Way better than the Italian mob guy:no:
> 
> 
> ............................ Who's the nice looking blond lady:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Welcome to the forum, so sorry to have pulled you out of your shell like that:jester:


Thanks for the compliment, that pic is of me.


----------



## Shoreconsgroup

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> You'll get used to TNTSERVICES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's him with the oped mouth:whistling He a very funny guy :boxing:


I'll take your word on that.


----------



## Jaws

Check out the business and general discussion forums. Probably has the best information for administration. Hope you can teach us a few things as well.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've often wondered if a administrative assistant could help me:blink:


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've often wondered if a administrative assistant could help me:blink:


:laughing: I would imagine so.

My plumber has one, she literally runs his life. :blink: She schedules all the service calls, handles invoicing and keeps records for the accountant. She pays his bills too.

My irrigation contractors wife does the same thing for him. 

My wife wont work for me. :no::laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Shoreconsgroup said:


> Hey Rob, I AM the real deal, posting for my employer. Found this site and thought it was a good one to join. Just not aware of the way you guys do things around here yet.


You are not marc, so not the real deal. That was my reference. Now that you have come clean it should be much smoother. 

Jaws I am well aware of how admin assistants work. I have been one and have had them. Nothing wrong in calling this thread and the op in question.


----------



## donerightwyo

Jaws said:


> :laughing: I would imagine so.
> 
> My plumber has one, she literally runs his life. :blink: She schedules all the service calls, handles invoicing and keeps records for the accountant. She pays his bills too.
> 
> My irrigation contractors wife does the same thing for him.
> 
> My wife wont work for me. :no::laughing:



I don't blame your wife, your kind of an A-hole.:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

TNTSERVICES said:


> You are not marc, so not the real deal. That was my reference. Now that you have come clean it should be much smoother.
> 
> Jaws I am well aware of how admin assistants work. I have been one and have had them. Nothing wrong in calling this thread and the op in question.


It is good to question things. I questioned it as well untill she explained. 

She is the real deal as Andrea, and has resolved it. She is posting as Andrea, the administration person. Not Marc, the contractor.


----------



## Jaws

donerightwyo said:


> I don't blame your wife, your kind of an A-hole.:laughing:


:no: no, she would love to work for me. How awesome would that be for her, to get to spend all her time around me. :laughing:

Its the pay that sucks :laughing:


----------



## AmeliaP

Welcome Andrea :thumbsup:



> no, she would love to work for me. How awesome would that be for her, to get to spend all her time around me.
> 
> Its the pay that sucks


 :laughing:

That is me. I keep looking for a job and interviewers keep asking why I would want to leave my current one! Uhhhhh - regular pay would be nice!


----------



## Shoreconsgroup

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've often wondered if a administrative assistant could help me:blink:


Administrative assistants can help every business owner have more time to do that they do best. For instance, we do website work, social media, blogging, payroll, interacting with clients, employees and independent contractors, writing proposals, keeping files, sending newsletters to previous clients. The great news is, administrative assistants can be independent contractors and working from their own virtual office, saving the business owner lots of money. If you decide to give one a try, let me know, I may have a friend who could help you.


----------



## Shoreconsgroup

AmeliaP said:


> Welcome Andrea :thumbsup:
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> That is me. I keep looking for a job and interviewers keep asking why I would want to leave my current one! Uhhhhh - regular pay would be nice!


Thanks, Amelia


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

AmeliaP said:


> That is me.


I've heard rumor that the ladies of the board have a privet thread where they talk about us :shifty:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Shoreconsgroup said:


> let me know, I may have a friend who could help you.


 Do you know people on Oahu:blink:.


----------



## Shoreconsgroup

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do you know people on Oahu:blink:.


No, I don't, but an administrative assistant can do most, if not all, work virtually. So it really isn't necessary for you to have an office. Everything can be done online and by phone.


----------



## AmeliaP

> I've heard rumor that the ladies of the board have a privet thread where they talk about us



Sometimes......:whistling 

I tend to be 'one of the guys' though so the chicks don't always invite me. :jester:


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

Shoreconsgroup said:


> No, I don't, but an administrative assistant can do most, if not all, work virtually. So it really isn't necessary for you to have an office. Everything can be done online and by phone.


I think the"assistance"he was looking for needs to be done in person. He is a very DIRTY white boy.....

BTW welcome


----------



## TLP

Shoreconsgroup said:


> Administrative assistants can help every business owner have more time to do that they do best. For instance, we do website work, social media, blogging, payroll, interacting with clients, employees and independent contractors, writing proposals, keeping files, sending newsletters to previous clients. The great news is, administrative assistants can be independent contractors and working from their own virtual office, saving the business owner lots of money. If you decide to give one a try, let me know, I may have a friend who could help you.


Welcome! I have a question for you, how much time do you spend per each employee on payroll per week or bi-weekly? I am looking into making some in my company employees that are currently subs, so I would pay them an hourly wage instead of commissions like Project Managers, Production Managers, and Sales. From what I understand if I do so I pay half their FICA tax, WC, unemployment insurance? I found a few tax calculators but was going to call my states IRS and the feds and see if they are the right ones, and where to send the tax witholdings. 

We have a family member we are going to have to this, so we like you said can do other things.  But the admins time is money so I am weighing that against just keeping everyone as subs especially in the winter when things slow a tad.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TAHomeRepairs said:


> I think the"assistance"he was looking for needs to be done in person. He is a very DIRTY white boy.....
> BTW welcome


There you go starting in on me again:no: I'll refer you all to the thread...
http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/story-behind-name-95767/index4/#post1186777 I think AmeliaP will vouch for how gentlemen like I am:whistling..

.................... The main reason a mainland person would not work out here is because we are a foreign country run on the American dollar. To be good at things out here you must know how the Aloha spirit works and is lived:thumbsup: 
............The Aloha Spirit elevates, empowers and ennobles its people, and keeps Hawai`i the uniquely special place that it is. As a model law for the world. The last pic is of the Ha of Aloha.
Aloha is so much more than just a word!


----------



## Shoreconsgroup

TLP said:


> Welcome! I have a question for you, how much time do you spend per each employee on payroll per week or bi-weekly? I am looking into making some in my company employees that are currently subs, so I would pay them an hourly wage instead of commissions like Project Managers, Production Managers, and Sales. From what I understand if I do so I pay half their FICA tax, WC, unemployment insurance? I found a few tax calculators but was going to call my states IRS and the feds and see if they are the right ones, and where to send the tax witholdings.
> 
> We have a family member we are going to have to this, so we like you said can do other things.  But the admins time is money so I am weighing that against just keeping everyone as subs especially in the winter when things slow a tad.


I have just completed my first week working in this capacity for this employer and have not yet done his payroll. One thing I can say is that everyone is an independent contractor. This means, no taxes are deducted and the independent contractor is responsible to make his own payments and we will send him a 1099 form to fill out.


----------



## Jaws

Shoreconsgroup said:


> I have just completed my first week working in this capacity for this employer and have not yet done his payroll. One thing I can say is that everyone is an independent contractor. This means, no taxes are deducted and the independent contractor is responsible to make his own payments and we will send him a 1099 form to fill out.


Employees? Or all companies with their own insurance?


----------



## BamBamm5144

Jaws said:


> Employees? Or all companies with their own insurance?


Oh snap!!


----------



## griz

Jaws said:


> Employees? Or all companies with their own insurance?


and licenses?...:thumbsup:

and all working under contract as sub-contractors?...:whistling


----------



## TNTRenovate

Shoreconsgroup said:


> I have just completed my first week working in this capacity for this employer and have not yet done his payroll. One thing I can say is that everyone is an independent contractor. This means, no taxes are deducted and the independent contractor is responsible to make his own payments and we will send him a 1099 form to fill out.


Sounds like a way to skirt paying payroll taxes. If everyone is an independent contractor then he is not an employer. There are very specific items that have to be met in order to qualify as a 1099.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> There you go starting in on me again:no: I'll refer you all to the thread...
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/story-behind-name-95767/index4/#post1186777 I think AmeliaP will vouch for how gentlemen like I am:whistling..
> 
> .................... The main reason a mainland person would not work out here is because we are a foreign country run on the American dollar. To be good at things out here you must know how the Aloha spirit works and is lived:thumbsup:
> ............The Aloha Spirit elevates, empowers and ennobles its people, and keeps Hawai`i the uniquely special place that it is. As a model law for the world. The last pic is of the Ha of Aloha.
> Aloha is so much more than just a word!


Just couldn't help it....
Thanks got the link it was a good read again, I was a super newbie here the last time I saw it, makes a little more sense now that I know everyone a little better.


----------



## TLP

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sounds like a way to skirt paying payroll taxes. If everyone is an independent contractor then he is not an employer. There are very specific items that have to be met in order to qualify as a 1099.


Yep! I have a buddy in Jersey that says they have to pay "family/medical leave" tax too company matched. In 2013 FICA witholding tax tables went up quite a bit, so uncle sam can keep more peoples $ in their pockets. If her boss ain't carefull he'll have IRS and the dept of labor on his ass. She sounded like his office admin using his office equipment, not a sub.


----------



## Roofcheck

Shoreconsgroup said:


> Because that's what an administrative assistant does! Tell me is everyone on this forum nasty? Perhaps I made a mistake in joining it.


Ah stay awhile- welcome- but it would be nicer to know we are actually talking to you- not Marc- ya know what I mean purple rain?

Side note: Your copy and paste has the minimum merits of his actual page... I'm just saying.


----------



## maxwage

Zero post wonder!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

maxwage said:


> Zero post wonder!


That's because this is the Ninja Nasty thread.
No post count for posting here:sad:


----------



## AmeliaP

> I think AmeliaP will vouch for how gentlemen like I am


He is a very agreeable CT poster. :thumbsup:


----------



## CompleteW&D

Jaws said:


> It is good to question things. I questioned it as well untill she explained.
> 
> She is the real deal as Andrea, and has resolved it. She is posting as Andrea, the administration person. Not Marc, the contractor.


So why does she still show a *0* post count? :blink:


----------



## Jaws

CompleteW&D said:


> So why does she still show a *0* post count? :blink:


Because ninja went on a tear one night and posted in like 500 intros. :laughing: Posts dont count in intros.


----------

